# Dear PB brothers and sisters



## dudley (Aug 12, 2011)

Dear PB brothers and sisters,

In these tough economic times let us remember that we must continue to give all praise and honor to God alone for whom all blessings really do come. 

We must remember that we continue to believe in the doctrines of the Protestant Reformation, the authority of the Bible alone in all matters of faith and practice and that salvation is by grace alone, through faith alone, in Christ alone.

We must continue to believe as the as the Protestant Reformers who realized as they studied the Scriptures that the great central doctrine of the gospel was expressed in the comprehensive sentence, “Christ died for our sins.” The death of Christ was the great center from which the doctrine of salvation sprung. 

We must remember that while we may desire all things that we may enjoy life we were given life that we may enjoy all things. We must remember to be content with the blessings bestowed on us by God and that by his amazing grace we are elected to the glorious Reformed Protestant faith and profess the truth of His Gospel and sing praise to God alone!


----------

